# 2010 16pt Ohio Monster Buck!



## Wildlife

Took this Buck out of Pickaway Co. Ohio on 10/24/10 during an afternoon hunt.

16pt. Non-Typical
19" Inside Spread
Green Score: 174 3/4
Dressed Out: 230lbs.

This is my third season in this area. I have taken a 128; 138 0/2 and this large buck. All on private land. 

It certainly has been a "GREAT" season for me. Seen several deer and let many of them pass. All my hunts were afternoon hunts because I like the warmer tempatures for me. Not crazy about the cold.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Nice Buck! Congratulations!


----------



## pj4wd

Oh man thats a big deer,congrates, nice one!!


----------



## puterdude

awesome beast of beauty,congrats on your success.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I like the surprise drop tine out the back.....def makes that buck even better than he already is!! Great Deer!!:!:!:!


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Nice buck!


----------



## mpd5094

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Mushijobah

SWEET BUCK! I love Pick. Cty. It has every sort of awesome habitat for almost every game animal in Ohio.


----------



## carman9941

congrats!!!!! very nice rack


----------



## BIGDIPPER

Very nice deer!


----------



## monster7

Great buck! I'm still waiting on my buck but this cold weather is getting ridiculous! Congrats!


----------



## BaddFish

Very nice!..... guys- look close at the background- Beans are the key!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Great looking Buck,, He has got a lot of character.....Congrats guy...JIM...CL....:!


----------



## nicklesman

big old ohio deer there nice deer


----------



## ErieAngler

Great deer! Love the drop!


----------



## Wildlife

Thank you all for your comments on my buck. I'm out of central Ohio; Pickaway Co. This particular hunt appeared to be special right off the bat. I took pictures, video and a few deer. I primarily hunt alone, which makes it a challenge to multitask when many deer are in the area. I did manage to take 40 minutes of video. The video itself shows a 6pt; 8pt; 10pt or more and the pictures of the ones I took.

*16pt Ohio Bruiser short story...*

The area had several new fresh large rubs (6-8&#8221; in diameter trees) and scrapes (6 total) from my previous hunt 2 weeks prior. Approximately 5 minutes before sunset, I heard him rubbing on some trees on the way down the bean field hedge. As he reached his large scrape (25 yrds. away), he proceeded to hit my little corn pile. He then stepped out into the bean field, which was my best window, right at my 40yrd marker. I busted him as he stood perfectly broadside, &#8220;through and through&#8221;. He ran another 40yrds into the bean field and crashed. I knew he was big, but I wasn&#8217;t sure just how big until I recovered him. Wow!!! As you can imagine when I pulled out beans plants from his rack and the rest is history.

I finished my season in 3 afternoon hunts. I couldn&#8217;t be happier. I&#8217;ve seen many deer and let many of them pass. As my late mother would say, &#8220;patience is a virtue&#8221;. I&#8217;m looking forward to next season already. Thanks again. 


*"Last Hunt" *

This video was taken with my 8 mega pixel pocket camera that I keep with me to primarily to take pictures of the deer I harvest. I think it's been through three seasons in my back pack and it has taken some really good pictures from previous harvests. 
Basically, after several minutes of watching this beautiful 6 point buck, I decided to pull out the camera and try to make a video for my two teenage boys that are interested in archery. I have had many, many experiences with deer around me like this video shows and I've shared many of those hunting stories with them. They now get to see what I'm talking about. They thought it was "Cool". 
There were several more deer that were not video taped. I managed to take a large doe and and that very large buck!


----------



## jerome7795

That is a nice deer, congrats.


----------



## ShovelheadC

NICE Deer!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

I just went through the videos Wildlife posted from Youtube...That Buck titled 300+Whitetail is a hell of a buck...And as for the one Titled Steve Martin's Record Book Buck..That buck has all kinds of character..Thanks for the video's...JIM....CL....:!...:!...:!


----------



## monkluv2fish

thats a nice buck what part of ohio u hunt?


----------



## Wildlife

monkluv2fish said:


> thats a nice buck what part of ohio u hunt?


"Took this Buck out of Pickaway Co. Ohio on 10/24/10 during an afternoon hunt."

* Somewhere in central Ohio just inside the woods over a stream and up an acorn tree overlooking a corn field. *


----------

